# What is pigeons chirp supposed to sound like?



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

For all those who replied to my posts about Ducky, I now have another concern.....He is doing fine, but his voice seems to be changing, is this normal? Where as before he had only a high pitched chirp, he now has started to make a lower noise, sounds like he is almost losing his voice. He still shirps high pitched, but when he gets excited he makes this funny low sound? Is there anyone who can clear this up for me? Many Thanks Carli x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They do start to sound a bit like a duck when their voice changes, it is normal.

How old is he now?


----------

